

What do you think about our Growth Hacking tool iogrow.com - MezianeHadjadj

what do you think about our stratup iogrow.com who let you get new Customers, be Organized and Grow your Business.
======
gk1
It looks like you haven't figured out what ioGrow is yet, and that, in turn,
makes it difficult for anyone else to figure out.

Here you're calling it a "growth hacking tool" (using that term just turns
people off), on the site I'm getting mixed messaging about "social discovery,"
CRM, project management, and collaboration? So... what exactly is it?Or is it
all of those things at once? In which case, why start with "social discovery,"
something that's available in any marketing SaaS?

~~~
MezianeHadjadj
So yes as you said is a mixed tool between CRM and Social discovery tool,
using Social discovery tool you will get new leads, people who talking about
your products in twitter and manage them in CRM. so i really appreciate your
feedback after testing to meziane@iogrow.com, thank you

